# pse f1 maxis limited edition



## tpayne87

does anyone know anything about this bow? or how fast it shoots?


----------



## redhookred1

That bow is from 1997.......Not sure of the speed, I would consider it wall hanger or a bow just to mess around with,PSE has made leaps and bounds in Design and engineering ,you may wanna look for a newer PSE unless you are a collector.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt




----------



## Tim Roberts

tpayne87.


----------

